# I think my IBS could be gone, want to share experience



## justacitygirl (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, but I've been reading it for quite some time.
My story begins in the summer of 2016, when I suddenly started having problems with my bowel movements. It was weird for me, since my stomach has never been sensitive, I rarely had stomach bugs, food poisonings and can literally remember all the times in my life when I had diarrhea. Well, since that summer, my life changed. I started going to the loo way too often, stools soft and mushy, abdominal pain and general unwell feeling.
My GP sent me to some tests (no colonoscopy or endoscopy since he determined I was too young to have anything serious and my ultrasounds showed no bowel changes) and diagnosed me with stress-induced IBS. I called it bullshit since I was always very good at coping with stress and I actually began feeling stressed and anxious AFTER my bowel habits changed.
Since, I've changed my diet (just started avoiding trigger foods, no special diet), tried starting SCD (but gave up when it was pretty much impossible with me being in college the entire day), taken some probiotics and mostly taken Imodium when needed. I was miserable, my grades dropped, I lost a year of college, broke up with my boyfriend, avoided my friends, argued with my family that at first treated me like I was quilty for being sick.
So, after miserable days this January, I was on boullardi for a month and it seemed that it doesn't help at all. Then, I caught a stomach bug on top of my normal problems and taken boullardi combined with 7 days of eating just chicken broth and then two days of diosmectite. I then took 3 Imodium so that I can go to my exams. Funny thing is, it's been almost a month and it was my FIRST month in 2 years of feeling almost completely normal. I go to the loo every or every other day, my stools are formed, my urgency waay less, my abdominal pain occurs once a day after the biggest meal and lasts for minutes instead of hours. 
I didn't make any big changes, so I'm terrified this is just a period and it will all come back, so my anxiety is still there. I still have trouble making myself go out or go to college, I still have panic attacks before exams because I'm terrified I will have an accident in the exam. But I'm better. And I'm so thrilled that I'm better that at the same time I'm worried it will soon go back to the miserable state I was in before.
Has anyone has similar experiences? With almost non-stop problems (sometimes more, sometimes less) for a long time and then sudden releif after a pretty simple treatment?

I really want my life back and I finally feel that I can be the normal 23 year old I was. Please share experiences and give me hope


----------

